
Keeping it Casual - hkai
https://quillette.com/2018/10/14/keeping-it-casual/
======
franciscrick1
What a tedious and uninspired article. This topic has been done to death and
the author has proposed nothing new or interesting. All we get is his boring
phraseology and puerile stereotypes, and a couple boudoir photos.

